# Searching an Offset



## dean1992 (Jul 20, 2022)

Hey guys,
im new in this forum here and I’m from Germany . I’ve been looking for an offset smoker . I have an pellet smoker but I want it more traditional. So im new in this. What you think about
Workhorse, mill scale , fatstack, tmg or hellbender? 
Maybe you now some other good manufacturers?
I don’t need that much space in the smoker . It’s only for the backyard .
 I prefer a good quality of the smoker. 

Dean


----------



## 3montes (Jul 20, 2022)

I haven't heard of some of those you mentioned. Mil Scale is the trendy one right now as all the Texas BBQ U Tube guys are using and promoting them. Lone Star Grillz is one you might want to look at and he will build to your specs. All I've ever cooked on are offsets.  After having a number of them a couple things I would not do without. A top and front loading door on the firebox. It is so much easier loading wood and adjusting your fire from the top than having to bend over or get on your knees to load and poke the fire. I use the front door for ash removal only.

 A fire box that has adjustable vents on three sides. On those hot humid days with little to no breeze when fires are stubborn about staying going you want to catch the slightest breeze from whatever direction it comes from.  If you have to crack the door open for proper air flow it's not designed properly. Secondly I like cabinet doors over the large doors with counterweights. Often times watching guys lift open those big doors it almost forms a vacuum which sucks all the smoke and heat right behind it. I have a 125 gallon cabinet offset that has two doors. I only need to open one at a time. If I do it slowly I lose little to no smoke or heat. I like tuning plates and a traditional offset. I've never cooked on a reverse flow so I can't speak from direct experience but a educated guess tells me I don't see and advantage to reverse flow over a well designed offset with tuning plates. 

Best of luck to you in your search and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 20, 2022)

This looks like a good one - three eighths inch thick


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 20, 2022)

Are you still in Germany ?  Or here in the states now ?


----------



## tbern (Jul 20, 2022)

Hi Dean, no info about your search for a grill, but wanted to say welcome to the forum from Minnesota!  Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Newglide (Jul 21, 2022)

Welcome from NC.
If you're in Germany whatever you get is going to be pricy to ship over there from the states


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 21, 2022)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! What's your budget for a new offset? RAY


----------



## dean1992 (Jul 21, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Are you still in Germany ?  Or here in the states now ?


Hey, 
now I’m in Germany but in September I am one my honeymoon in Florida :)


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 21, 2022)

Welcome Dean, good to have you here. There many good quality offsets available and you can't really go wrong with any of them as long as they're ¼" or thicker steel. I have a TMG Copperhead, but others to look at would be Lone Star Grillz, Lang, Shirley Fab, Bell Fab just to name a few. The one thing you will run into with customs is the wait time. Most backlogs are months with some, such as Shirley, being a couple of years. Just something to consider in your research...


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 21, 2022)

If you are in Fla soon you won’t be far from Lang smokers in GA. I love my Lang and the Lang before it too.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 21, 2022)

We visited my wifes sister in Magdeburg, they bbq on an offset, i can ask her where and what they got.


----------



## dean1992 (Jul 21, 2022)

Newglide said:


> Welcome from NC.
> If you're in Germany whatever you get is going to be pricy to ship over there from the states


In now, but the Vater of my wife has a company in Ohio and can maybe ship the smoker to me .


Newglide said:


> Welcome from NC.
> If you're in Germany whatever you get is going to be pricy to ship over there from the states





JckDanls 07 said:


> Are you still in Germany ?  Or here in the states now ?


Hey, 
now I’m in Germany but in September and October we have our honeymoon in Florida :)


----------



## dean1992 (Jul 21, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! What's your budget for a new offset? RAY


Hey , 
so 3500 $.


----------



## dean1992 (Jul 21, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> We visited my wifes sister in Magdeburg, they bbq on an offset, i can ask her where and what they got.


Hey, 
this sounds good . Thanks


----------



## dean1992 (Jul 21, 2022)

Newglide said:


> Welcome from NC.
> If you're in Germany whatever you get is going to be pricy to ship over there from the states


Hey ,
i know :/ 
My father in law can maybe ship the smoker with his container to Germany . He has a company in Ohio and ship wood to us in Germany .


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jul 22, 2022)

Here's one you should look at.








						"BM S-3" offset smoker/grill (New) - BM Grills & Smokers
					

The newest BM S-3 now in 5mm thick steel, square offset firebox with a hotplate on the firebox(hotplate with the lid on the firebox), and wide folding stainless steel shelf! Charcoal or wood-fired for that authentic smoky flavour The BM S-3  Offset Smoker expands your horizon of barbecuing to...



					www.bm-bbq.eu
				




And some more.








						Reverse Flow Grill Smoker 24
					

Reverse Flow Grill Smoker 24 XL / 8 mm / with smokehouse: The Nette Lette Reverse flow offset Smoker Grill diameter 24 inches XL version /  8 mm / with ...




					www.holzofenshop.com
				












						"BM S-5" Reverse flow offset smoker (2022 edition) - BBQ mates
					

The latest version of BMS-5, now with a much larger cooking capacity (the smoking/cooking chamber is longer than the previous version was)   Most popular offset smoker for pubs, bars, restaurants, and street food catering! It’s a heavy-duty, traditional American reverse flow Smoker, NOW with an...



					www.bbqmates.co.uk
				









						NEW Smoker 10mm
					






					www.mypatio.eu


----------



## jdixon (Jul 22, 2022)

dean1992 said:


> Hey guys,
> im new in this forum here and I’m from Germany . I’ve been looking for an offset smoker . I have an pellet smoker but I want it more traditional. So im new in this. What you think about
> Workhorse, mill scale , fatstack, tmg or hellbender?
> Maybe you now some other good manufacturers?
> ...


I have been Q-ing for many years but only got into smoking about 2 years ago. I decided to get a Traeger pellet grill and have really liked using it. About 9 months ago I picked up a Weber kettle (and a WGA) and have been using that alongside the Traeger. I use the Traeger for low n slow stuff but also smoke a lot of stuff on the Weber. I ALSO have a big wood-fired oven in the backyard and I enjoy firing that up and playing with fire.

So I've come to the point where I'm thinking I could really enjoy smoking on a stick-burner. I really enjoy Q-ing/smoking, even more then before and find myself working my schedule to fit in Q-ing time. Have realized it gives me more joy to nail a cook on the Weber as on the Traeger. I know it needs a closer watch but I'm pretty sure it's something I will enjoy doing on an offset.

Been talking about it with the misses and she has OK'ed me looking into an offset. So here's where I'd like some opinions. I'm looking at Oklahoma Joe style offsets. Most of our cooks are just for the 2 of us or some friends, but occasionally we have bigger parties 15+. I was looking at 16" smokers but after reading on a few forums, it sounds like I'd be better of getting a 16" longhorn or perhaps 20". How much meat can you generally get on a regular 16"? It's also my understanding that a 20" or a long 16" is easier to maintain than a smaller smoker.

Anything else that I should be weary about? I've read so many threads and it hasn't made things easier. I'm trying to find something 2nd hand, not in a rush but you know...   I have found some nice new stuff over here in Europe, if anybody has some good brands in Europe let me know!


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 22, 2022)

You know about Horizon, right?  They're the ones that sold the rights to the original OKJ and now they're called Horizon.


----------

